# Where Do You Buy Your Plants?



## Rinali (Dec 31, 2012)

I know that aquabid is a popular choice because of price and quality. But a thought occurred to me - is it better to buy plants at the relative large size most people sell on aquabid, or is it better to buy smaller plants that have more ways to go? I can see the advantages of both sides, but wanted to ask the professionals.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Personally I like a variety of size. I also get plants from Ebay, but only from "99.9%" rated lol. These ones come in smaller, but you can also get 10-20 for 20.00 to 40.00. Weather permitting, they arrive alive.

I tend to avoid pet stores. I do get some plants from a store in Edmonton (Big Al's) because they know what they are talking about and won't sell you the wrong plants.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

The bulk of my plants have come from Petsmart or Petco, some in the tubes & some from their plant tanks. Most of these have been relatively small & have grown quite a bit. My most recent plants came from a private person whom I was purchasing nerite snails from & I bought a mat of fern which was BIGGER than I expected but it was for my 46g tank. I would purchase from him again, he was local & I didn't have to pay any shipping since I could pick it up.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I get mine on Aquabid from mikeswetpets he has great plants and combines shipping and he also treats for snails. Very nice healthy pants ! This is the Banana plant I got from him I love it and its putting out nice big leaves.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

All my plants are from Petsmart and Petco aside from my duckweed.


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Craigslist! I have found a number of reliable aquarium keepers who sold me their clippings at next to nothing... now I sell mine the same way! lol


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

I buy my plants from a local pond/aquarium specialist that has been around for years. They grow their own plants on site in greenhouses and you can see what you are buying. Great selection and healthy plants. Much better selection and pricing than the big box stores, plus I don't have to pay for shipping.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

I've had awesome success with www.aquariumplants.com. I've ordered 3 times from there and it was packed great and arrived healthy. Sometimes get snails in with them but I didn't get any on the last order.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Petco is a good source,if you know what you are looking at,newbies should stay away from Petco or Petsmart!!!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Petland, Petco and Petsmart so far.
C:


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

I like buying from other aquarium hobbyist. Like on plantedtank.net, lots of ppl sell their trims for really cheap =D, i got over 50 stems of plants from someone for 30 bucks! But the downside is, they are trims, so not as BIG as plants you buy from stores, so you have to wait for them to grown in.


Planted this whole tank, and still have extra! as you can see the background plants are all too short to be seen! but they will fill in pretty quickly!


----------



## Rinali (Dec 31, 2012)

WOW! Thanks for all the replies, everyone! Seems I have a few new places to check out.  
Didn't know there were so many choices.


PS: That banana plant looks awesome!


----------

